# أنواع شبكات الاتصال اللاسلكية



## abd_alkaraim (4 فبراير 2010)

نظرة عامة حول الشبكات اللاسلكية
ات j وت والبيان j بكات الص j ن ش j لكية م j بكات اللاس j ات الش j اق تقني j د نط j يمت
ر j لكية عب j الات لاس j يس ا تص j تخدمين بتأس j مح للمس j ي تس j ة، الت j العام
رددات jj ر والت jj ت الأحم jj وء تح jj ات الض jj ى تقني jj ة، إل jj افات الطويل jj المس
من j الراديوية المثلى من أجل الاتصالات اللاسلكية قصيرة المدى . تتض
وتر j زة الكمبي j لكية أجه j بكات اللاس j تخدمة للش j ائعة المس j زة الش j الأجه
ة j وتر المحم ول j زة الكمبي j ة، وأجه j وتر المكتبي j زة الكمبي j ة، وأجه j المحمول
ف jj والهوات ،(PDA) يjj ي الرقم jj اعد الشخص jj زة المس jj د، وأجه jj بالي
الخلوية، وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المستندة لقلم، وأجهزة النداء . تخدم التقنيات
اتف j تخدمي اله j اللاسلكية العديد من الأغراض العملية . مثلاً، يمكن لمس
ا j ي . آم j الخلوي استخدام هواتفهم الخلوية للوصول إلى البريد الإلكترون
يمكن للمسافرين الذين معهم أجهزة آمبيوتر محمولة الاتصال بإنترنت
كك j ات الس j ارات، ومحط j ي المط j ة ف j ية مثبت j ات أساس j لال محط j ن خ j م
تخدمين j ن للمس j ت، يمك j ي البي j رى . ف j ة الأخ j اآن العام j ة، والأم j الحديدي
وصل الأجهزة على سطح المكتب لمزامنة البيانات ونقل الملفات.
تعريف المقاييس
ي j م التبن j ا، ودع j ن توافقه j د م j لتخفيض تكاليف التقنيات اللاسلكية، والتأآ
Institute of Electrical لj ات مث j إن مؤسس j ا، ف j ار له j ع الانتش j واس
Internet و ،and Electronics Engineers (IEEE)
Wireless Ethernet و ،Engineering Task Force (IETF)
International و ،Compatibility Alliance (WECA)
تشترك بعدة جهود رئيسية Telecommunication Union (ITU)
ة j ف آيفي j بتعري IEEE لj ات العم j وم مجموع j ثلاً، تق j لتوحيد المقاييس . م
ة j ات راديوي j تخدام مواج j م اس j نقل المعلومات من جهاز إلى آخر (سواء ت
يلة j تخدام وس j ب اس j ى يج j ف ومت j ث لاً) وآي j ر، م j ت الأحم j وء تح j أو الض
360
إن j لكية، ف j بكات اللاس j اييس الش j وير مق j اء تط j الات. أثن j ال للاتص j الإرس
رددي، j اق الت j رض النط j ة، وع j إدارة الطاق j تم ب j ته IEEE مؤسسات مثل
والأمان، وقضايا أخرى فريدة لشبكات الاتصال اللاسلكية.
أنواع شبكات الاتصال اللاسلكية
واع j من أن j لكية ض j بكات اللاس j نيف الش j مثل الشبكات السلكية، يمكن تص
مختلفة استناداً إلى المسافات التي سيتم إرسال البيانات عبرها آما يلي:
.(WWAN) -1 شبكات الاتصال اللاسلكية واسعة النطاق
.Wireless metropolitan area networks ( W MAN ) -2
.(WLAN) -3 شبكات الاتصال اللاسلكية المحلية
بكات j ش Wireless personal area networks ( W PAN ) -4
الاتصال اللاسلكية الشخصية.
(WWAN) -1 شبكات الاتصال اللاسلكية واسعة النطاق
لكية j الات لاس j يس اتص j ن تأس j تخدمين م j المس WWAN ات j ن تقني j تمكّ
ذه j تخدام ه j ن اس j ة . يمك j بكات الخاص j دة أو الش j ة البعي j عبر الشبكات العام
الاتصالات عبر مناطق جغرافية واسعة، مثل المدن والدول، من خلال
استخدام المواقع متعددة الهوائيات أو أنظمة الأقمار الصناعية المتوفرة
ة j الحالي WWAN ات j رف تقني j لكية. تُع j ة اللاس j وفري الخدم j ل م j ن قب j م
Global اني j ل الث j ة الجي j من أنظم j تتض .(G اني ( 2 j ل الث j ة الجي j بأنظم
و ،System for Mobile Communications ( G SM)
Code و ،Cellular Digital Packet Data ( CDPD )
ود j افر الجه j تتض .Division Multiple Access ( C DMA)
ة j ها إمكاني j ك بعض j ي يمتل j للانتقال من شبكات اتصال الجيل الثاني، والت
ات j ى تقني j ها، إل j ين بعض j ق ب j دم التواف j ى ع j افة إل j دودة بالإض j وّل مح j تج
361
ة j و فير إمكاني j ى ت j افة إل j اً بالإض j اً عمومي j تتبع مقياس j ي س j الجيل الثالث الت
ل j ومي للجي j اس عم j وير مقي j بنشاط تط ITU التجوّل حول العالم . تشجّع
الثالث.
Wireless metropolitan area networks ( W MAN ) -2
المستخدمين من تأسيس اتصالات لاسلكية بين WMAN تمكّن تقنيات
مواقع متعددة ضمن منطقة مدنية (مثلاً، بين عدة مبانٍ مكتبية في مدينة
دون j ار )، ب j ل المط j ام مث j ان ع j ي مك j امعي أو ف j رم ج j من ح j ة أو ض j معين
التكلفة العالية لمد آبلات الألياف الضوئية أو الكبلات النحاسية وتأجير
دعم j ل آ j أن تعم WMAN الخطوط. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكن لشبكات
ؤجرة j وط الم j ل الخط j ة تعط j ي حال j ك ف j لكية، وذل j ال الس j بكات الاتص j لش
ة j واج الراديوي j الأم WMAN لشبكة الاتصال ا لسلكية. تستخدم شبكات
بكات j ى ش j ب عل j زداد الطل j ات . ي j ل البيان j راء لنق j ت الحم j عة تح j أو الأش
ول j الاتصال اللاسلكية عريضة النطاق، والتي توفر للمستخدمين الوص
ل j ة، مث j ات مختلف j تخدام تقني j م اس j ة . رغ j رعات عالي j ت بس j ى إنترن j إل
multichannel multipoint distribution service
local multipoint distribution services و ( MMDS )
لمقاييس الوصول IEEE تستمر مجموعة عمل 802.16 ،( L MDS)
ذه j وير ه j د تط j فات لتوحي j وير المواص j ي تط j اق ف j اللاسلكي عريض النط
التقنيات.


----------



## momani9 (28 فبراير 2012)

جميل


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مشششششكور


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

الف سكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mkk12m (26 مايو 2012)

شكرااااا


----------

